# Trek Carbons..... Black Carbon versus Red Carbon?



## johnstone3 (Feb 3, 2007)

Post deleted. I do not see a method to delete the post completely or I would. Anyway, please refer to this previous thread for information regarding Trek Red carbon versus Trek Black carbon:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=117570


----------

